#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Μειωμένο κοινωνικό οικιακό τιμολόγιο ΔΕΗ

## Xάρης

Μπορείτε να δείτε αυτήν τη σελίδα εδώ: http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...94%CE%95%CE%97

----------


## Xάρης

Ένα νέο σχετικό *Δελτίο Τύπου* από το ΥΠΕΚΑ.

"Συνεχίζεται κανονικά η υποβολή αιτήσεων για ένταξη στο Κοινωνικό Οικιακό Τιμολόγιο (ΚΟΤ) για όλες τις κατηγορίες δικαιούχων  καταναλωτών. 
Ειδικότερα για την περίπτωση των δικαιούχων που δεν έχουν  το λογαριασμό ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος στο όνομα τους, ισχύουν τα παρακάτω  μέτρα: 
Στις περιπτώσεις συζύγων  δεν απαιτείται αλλαγή λογαριασμού από το όνομα του ενός στο όνομα του  άλλου ανεξάρτητα ποιος από τους δύο είναι δικαιούχοςΣτην περίπτωση αλλαγής  ονόματος λογαριασμού μεταξύ μελών της ιδίας οικογένειας θα μεταφέρεται η  προκαταβολή από τον παλιό στο νέο πελάτη χωρίς καμία επιβάρυνση.Στις λοιπές περιπτώσεις  που απαιτείται προκαταβολή η αίτηση για ένταξη στο Κοινωνικό Οικιακό  Τιμολόγιο γίνεται άμεσα αποδεκτή, η δε όποια προκαταβολή δεν  καταβάλλεται κατά την υποβολή της αίτησης αλλά σε έξι ισόποσες άτοκες  διμηνιαίες δόσεις μέσω των λογαριασμώνΕάν απαιτείται υποβολή  νέας Υπεύθυνης Δήλωσης Ηλεκτρολόγου Εγκαταστάτη (ΥΔΕ) λόγω του ότι έχουν  παρέλθει 14 έτη από την υποβολή της προηγούμενης, αυτή μπορεί να  υποβληθεί σε διάστημα 6 μηνών από την αλλαγή του ονόματος του  λογαριασμού. Σημειώνεται ότι κατά νόμο υπόχρεος για την υποβολή είναι ο  ιδιοκτήτης της ηλεκτρικής εγκατάστασης.
Παράλληλα, το ΥΠΕΚΑ μελετά τη δυνατότητα  για περεταίρω ρυθμίσεις σε συνεργασία με τα συναρμόδια Υπουργεία στην  κατεύθυνση απαλοιφής τυχόν γραφειοκρατικών εμποδίων, για να εξασφαλιστεί  η απρόσκοπτη εφαρμογή του Κοινωνικού Οικιακού Τιμολογίου. 
Περαιτέρω  μελετούνται επίσης μέτρα με στόχο τη μείωση των όποιων επιβαρύνσεων για  τις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις. Διευκρινίζεται ότι οι μειώσεις κατά 10% ή 20% αναφέρονται στη *σημερινή τιμή του Οικιακού Τιμολογίου.* Οι  όποιες μεταβολές ισχύσουν για τις λοιπές κατηγορίες καταναλωτών δεν  εφαρμόζονται στους δικαιούχους του ΚΟΤ. 
Έτσι η τιμή του Κοινωνικού  Τιμολογίου από 01.01.2011 θα είναι μικρότερη κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό  σε σχέση με το Οικιακό Τιμολόγιο που θα ισχύει για τις αντίστοιχες  χρεώσεις των λοιπών καταναλωτών (της τάξης του 20% ως 30% μικρότερη)."

----------

Butcher

----------

